# pvl - periventricular leukomalacia



## Auntie

Hi everyone.

My nephew was born at 30 weeks 10 weeks ago. Recently an mri revealed he has severe PVL. I'm wondering if any of you have had any experience with PVL?


----------



## AP

My child has a Grade 4 Brain Haemorrage which I think is very similar/same? Grade 4 is a large bleed.

She was born at 27+4, and will be 1 this month,and hasnt affect her at all so far surprisingly. 

Every baby is different and healthy parts of the brain can take over the damage parts. :thumbup: Physio can help too, neonatal can do checkups to see ow your baby is developing and their mobility is.

www.babygagasdiary.blogspot.com is her blog, feel free to take a look x


----------



## bokibaby

he war born at 25th week of pregn.760gr weight,had PVL,Hemorag....now he is 18monts old baby,still not waking but there is plenty of time.


----------



## AP

Edited my blog name for any guests, Alex is 2 now :)


----------



## elijah4

My first preemie was born at 31 weeks weighing 3lbs 7oz. We didnt get steroid shots and he had a lot of breathing issues... vent, cpap, o2, apnea and bradys. He had a grade 1 bleed (interventricular AKA inside the ventricals) and a grade one PVL (Loss of matter outside the ventricals). He was sent home on a apnia montor due to his continued apneas and bradys and stayed on it till he was over 6 months old. He also came home needing caffeine to help him remember to breath. He is a rare case where he has CP now from it. PVL is normaly seen with higher level bleeds but not in my sons case and most children dont go on to develop CP. It is a waiting game to see if any long lasting damage is done with seeing if they reach their milestones or not. I can say my son showed signs really early with very low muscle tone in the NICU but very high stiff muscles around months old. 

I agree with atomicpink... PT and birth to three is always a good idea. Even if no problems come from the PVL or IVH, it is better to pick up anything right away:)


----------

